# IVF nutrients may dictate if the baby's a boy or girl



## jimmysrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

Interesting article in the New Scientist

Not sure if I have inserted the link correctly (fingers crossed it's ok)

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22530134.400-ivf-nutrients-may-dictate-if-the-babys-a-boy-or-girl.html?utm_source=NSNS&utm_medium=SOC&utm_campaign=hoot&cmpid=SOC%257CNSNS%257C2014-GLOBAL-hoot#.VQsvcEKZfR4

/links


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure how that works out for those of us who are lucky to end up with boy/girl twins!


----------

